# air filter



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

hi i have an 89 nissan sentra i was wondering if i can put a k&n air filter in it. the air filter is wierd its like almost flat. any thoughts?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

K&N does make a filter, but its not a performance cone filter.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

YES! You can do this mod. I take it your are referring to the GA16i engine. (it has a blue airbox)

Its not quite a simple drop in as K&N does not make one specifically for the GA16i. To get the filter search for either a 1987 or 1988 Sentra. These Sentras have E16i engines. 

The filter that you will get is a round one about 3 inches tall. This is perfect because the airbox lid closes tightly enough for the filter to stay in place.

When i installed mine I put a tiny piece of duct tape over the small dip in the filterbox to prevent unfiltered air from entering the engine under the filter. If you do this mod I recomend you do this as well. 

One more thing I recommend you do if you do this mod is rip or that black piece at the end of the intake pipe. I did this because it seems to restrict airflow. It comes off by removing a screw and then pulling really hard. *check the link at the bottom of this, it will take you to my pic website where there is a pic of the part i removed.

Also I am in the process of designing (and building a high flow intake using the stock tubing and possibly the cooling fan for "boost") Ill post a how to when Im done. 

I hope this helps!

-Nick


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

*tight*

hey dude thanks that sounds cool im gonna try that tomorrow. hopefully it fits and everything. i cant wait to see your intake. latah


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

My intake is gonna look Ghetto but Im thinking it will work!

If you have any other questions about the install or wanna see pics of what ive done, just ask and ill hook you up.

-Nick


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

i sent you a pm but anyway if you didnt get it or somethin hook me up with any pics you have that would be cool


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hi, i got your PM. Im posting the pics here in case anyone else wants to see em. I hope this helps. Oh when you do the mod, vacuum and wipe out your airbox first, in the pics mine has a bit of dust which i wiped out after i took the pics.

In case anyone cares Im doing a K&N filtercharger mod on a 98 Plymouth Grand Voyager 3.3L this weekend. Again if anyone cares or wants to see how this is done, PM me and Ill do a write up or something. 

-Nick

p.s.- sorry about the size of the images...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The TB on your car looks exactly like the one on by E16i. I wonder if intakes that fit GA16i's would fit my car too???


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *The TB on your car looks exactly like the one on by E16i. I wonder if intakes that fit GA16i's would fit my car too??? *


I bought a Haynes Manual last weekend and I was looking at the throttle body, in the pictures they appear to be perfectly identical. I had the exact same thought. It seems that the E16i and the GA16i have more parts interchangability than I had though. 

I recommend heading to a junkyard and taking some measurements to be sure, but, I see no reason why GA16i intakes wouldnt fit E16i's.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I wonder if the injector or the GA16i has more flow then the one on the E16i. Maybe with a swap I could get more power???


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I dunno, how big is the throttle body on your E16i? I dunno how you would measure those things but, the one for the GA16i is probably a bit bigger. From the looks of it, they mount to the engine the same, so a swap shouldnt really be that hard, and it should provide more power too!

-Nick


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Hw much power gain did you get from removing the end of the intake pipe and adding the KN filter? Are we talking 1-2 hp or something more substaintial around 5 or so. Also, would it make any sense just to cut away as much of the intake hosing as possible or would that disrupt the air flow? I wish K&N made a filter for our car....


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I've thought of hacking up my air filter housing but I'm afraid I'm going to make a mistake and break it permanently. If it doesn't make more power it will definitely make more noise!!!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Another question for sentrastud....does the air box cover crush the air filter at all possibly disrupting the air flow through the filter? Also, does anyone know where the Pcv valve is on a 90 b12? I have the haynes manual but the picture is from a ga16de and my pcv valve isn't in the same location in my car.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The PCV valve is ibelow the TB. It's a wierd design. To test it, pull out the hose from the drivers side of the valvecover. There should be some suction when you put your finger over the end.

See pg. 1-35 in your Haynes


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Also, in the nissan manual it has a filter on the underside of the air filter cover. I changed this filter cause it was full of oil. The manual states that this is a pcv valve filter. Does that hose from the filter lead to the pcv valve? Also, what does a pcv valve do and what can I gain from changing a possibly defective one.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The little filter is called the air breather. It's not the PCV line. Using Sentrastud's picture I'm going to say it is probably the hose near the oil cap. It looks like it goes under the airfilter. Try that one.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

What does the air breather do? I don't think any of the newer sentras have them. When i was trying to find a replacement filter for it every place I went to the sales people just looked at me so I ended up buying an oversized foam filter and just cutting it down to size. It seems to work fine.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

It lets air into the crankcase. The PCV then let's the air out.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I think I found the pcv valve, but it looks to be a pain to get too unless I disconnect a bunch of hoses. With my luck the car will be broken when I'm done haha.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *I think I found the pcv valve, but it looks to be a pain to get too unless I disconnect a bunch of hoses. With my luck the car will be broken when I'm done haha. *


I know what you are saying. Sometimes I love my car other times I can't wait for it to die. Damn Nissan reliability


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I originally got this car for $1000 the summer before my senior year in hs so that's the summer of 98. I have bought new tires ($200), new clutch ($400), new front axle and boots, the boots which have ripped 4 times in the 4 years I own the car, not taking my car back to pepboys again (about $700 for all the times pepboys ripped me off for this job), new timing chain and engine hull ($1100), several other odds and ends and upkeep as well. Also, my stereo and subs etc which I probably spent around $700 on. So I've put about 3 times the worth of the car into it....isn't that when people usually get rid of a car? Ah well, I still love it even though my gf does get why I think it's so cool. She's into 60's muscle cars. I told her when I get my skyline she can get her 68 chevelle ss


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I dunno, lve never dynoed my car before. It felt alot more responsive and my top speed increased by 12km/h after the mods. I didnt hack up my intake pipe. I simply removed the piece on the end. If i wanted i could put it back exactly the way it was before. 

The airbox does not in anyway crush the airfilter. I was worried about this myself for a bit, but I tested and it does not crush it at all. It is simply a nice snug fit.

The PVC is where Ricebox says it is as far as i know, as for the rest of the intake set-up (breather filters etc) heres a pic that shows the inside (without airbox) fairly well.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^^

That's the DG Racing intake. The problem with it is that it doesn't appear to have any connections for the 3 vacuum hoses for the e16i


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

the pic is way to dark to tell for sure though...

-Nick


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Sentrastud, you might wanna try removing every bit of intake hosing except for the filter and cover itself. All I have is the blue cover and a stock filter but everyone that has been in my car has noticed a little more pep and a deeper tone with my car and I don't even have a k&n filter yet. I think if I get one of those I will notice and even bigger improvement.


----------

